# Score for deer i really want to tag



## dukeofdundee (Mar 19, 2012)

This deer is in southern ohio!!! Cant wait till saturday.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The best way to score that deer is for you to poke an arrow in it and then get the tape out. Good Luck, that's a nice deer for sure. Looks to still have some velvet on.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> The best way to score that deer is for you to poke an arrow in it and then get the tape out..


That's it, no need to speculate until he's hanging up. That picture doesn't even show all of the tines, and most people are just throwing out guessing anyways. He's a good one, that's all that really matters.


----------



## dukeofdundee (Mar 19, 2012)

I know that the best way but what a great looking buck. Just want to at least see him sometime this year.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful buck & good character with those splits. Make sure you post pix when you put him on the ground !!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

high 130's to 140's would be my guess. Good Luck!


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Id say it will gross rt around 140-142..... good luck


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

150s


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dukeofdundee (Mar 19, 2012)

Well no deer this morning. Guess it will take more than one trip out.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I agree with this... it takes a lot to get to 150


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

150 easy green score. just have patience you know he is there in the area good luck.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

See what I mean about the guesses?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I dint want to take away from how great if a buck that is but in an worrier to avoid the busting I'm going with 135 it might pull 140 depending on what we can not see. Stick it and share your results...

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dukeofdundee (Mar 19, 2012)

I going to keep hunting hard when i can. I dont think ill be disappointed if he does not score 150s but hes a great looking buck. Just need some luck.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> See what I mean about the guesses?


yeah but what does it hurt? all in fun right?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, that buck has a nice inside spread, decent mass, plenty of points (looks like 12 to me), and there's no doubt in my mind that I'd whack him if I had a chance. I think he'd make P&Y if that's what floats your boat. I think he's real nice, so deflate him and let us know.


----------



## dukeofdundee (Mar 19, 2012)

Going out tomorrow morning. Finally some better weather.


----------

